# Alpha Acid For 2004 Saaz Crop?



## SJW (18/6/08)

I can get my hands on some 2004 crop German Saaz and wanted to know how I could find out what the a/a was for this crop? The party that is supplying to me is not sure, I have a feeling that 2004 Germ. Saaz was around 4.0%

Steve


----------



## Jerry (18/6/08)

Steve,

Not able to give you a definate answer but in August 2005 I made a beer using Saaz at 3%AA.

Don't know what year they were but could possibly be 2004.

Scott


----------



## bigfridge (18/6/08)

SJW said:


> I can get my hands on some 2004 crop German Saaz and wanted to know how I could find out what the a/a was for this crop? The party that is supplying to me is not sure, I have a feeling that 2004 Germ. Saaz was around 4.0%
> 
> Steve



Hi Steve,

Sorry to say that there is no such thing as a single AA% for a crop year. While there may be general seasonal trends, it depends on where they are grown and the actual microclimate for where each bale comes from.

All hops purchased from reputable suppliers will have the AA% marked on them. If this is no longer available then you can either take a guess or use them for a late addition where any variation in actual AA% will not have a marked effect.

HTH,
David


----------



## Kai (18/6/08)

Why would you want to use '04 saaz in the first place? They would be well past their prime. Are they going in a lambic?


----------



## SJW (18/6/08)

I guess I had better not say too much, but as I am not paying for them I can't be too picky. I did find it odd that there was no a/a for this crop.


----------



## Darren (18/6/08)

Hey Steve,

I could be wrong but I seem to recall that Saaz have very poor storage properties. If so, then they are probably knackered. Worth a try though if they are the right price and you can be sure they have been stored very cold.

cheers

Darren


----------



## 0M39A (18/6/08)

Darren said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> I could be wrong but I seem to recall that Saaz have very poor storage properties. If so, then they are probably knackered. Worth a try though if they are the right price and you can be sure they have been stored very cold.
> 
> ...



and airtight, if not moreso.


----------



## Kai (18/6/08)

Darren said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> I could be wrong but I seem to recall that Saaz have very poor storage properties. If so, then they are probably knackered. Worth a try though if they are the right price and you can be sure they have been stored very cold.
> 
> ...



I was going to say similar. I would also venture that whatever the AA% was then, it will be a fair bit lower now.


----------

